# Diabetes doctors welcome novel once weekly diabetes treatment to Kuwait MoH



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

KUWAIT: An innovative new class of medicines for type 2 diabetes (T2D) will soon be available to patients in Kuwait MoH and provides a much-needed alternative treatment option for people with the disease. T2D is a common disease on the increase. Recent figures from the International Diabetes Federation show that almost 37 million people in the MENA region have diabetes, which if left unchecked is predicted to nearly double by 2035. Kuwait has the second highest comparative prevalence in the region, with an estimated 20% of the population affected.

Dr Waleed Al-Dahi (Consultant Endocrine & Diabetes, Mubarak Al-Kabeer Hospital), Prof Dr Nabila Abdella (Professor of Medicine & Consultant Diabetologist, Mubarak Hospital) and Dr Thaier Almuaili (Consultant Internist & Diabetologist, Al-Amiri hospital and Dasman Diabetes Institute), three experts in the field, said that in the early stages T2D is often managed with oral treatments combined with lifestyle modifications that include increasing physical activity and following a healthy diet.

http://news.kuwaittimes.net/website/15719-2/


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

Very interesting.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Very interesting.


We have a couple of members on Bydureon It's similar to Byetta and Victoza aka lizard spit


----------

